# La rogna scagliata su Manager



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Allora. Con Manager.
Dopo la mail sgrammaticata mi ha risposto un semplice.

_Okay...il resto?_

Mi è ripartito l'embolo e ho risposto
_Resto di cosa?_
_Il resto è stato bello.bello. bello._
_Ma non è il resto ad essere in discussione. Come fai a non capire una mazza? Come fai?_
_Va bene._
_Basta._
_Lasciamo passare oggi._

_Gli unici scrupoli. Gli unici eventuali sensi di colpa e il peso delle tue bilance, sono tuoi. Appartenenti a te. E alla tua sfera._
_Tutto il resto non ha e non deve avere la minima valenza._
_Tebe che succede? Riposa la testolina._
_Non posso chiamarti adesso, sono in una riunione._

Riposa la testolina?
Cristo.
Mi sono alzata dalla scrivania. Sono uscita. Andata a prendere un caffè. Troieggiato un pò con raggio di sole che mi ha invitata ad uscire sabato sera visto che Mattia va via con amici.
Sono rientrata e.

_Fottiti. L'unica testolina che deve riposare è la tua e non trattarmi come un imbecille._
_Mi hai spaventata._
_Mi hai spaventata di brutto._
_Mi sento come se mi avessi buttato addosso parte di responsabilità in una tua scelta. Come se le persone a te vicino possano avere il diritto di ritenere anche me responsabile di un tuo eventuale errore._
_Cazzo. _
_Io non sono responsabile della tua famiglia._
_Sono responsabile solo della mia e __ le tue  scelte sono solo le tue  scelte._
_Bello fare il figo adesso sminuendo i miei sensi di colpa improvvisi e tardivi probabilmente. dicendo Riposa la testolina.
Ma chi cazzo sei? _
_Fino a poco tempo fa eri tu quello che giudicavi me una specie di insensibile della minchia perchè non capivo le tue guerre interne._
_E ancora adesso nonostante sia incazzata come un crotalo la mia parte razionale da traditrice (Minchia si Manager IO TRADISCO!!! SVEGLIA!) non riesce a trovare una motivazione valida per mandarti a fanculo perchè mi piace SCOPARE con te con coinvolgimento ma senza tutta quella cazzo di zavorra che aleggia._
_Non dirmi mai più. Mai più che in un altra situazione mi frequenteresti per una cosa seria._
_Perchè mi fai venire i capelli dritti. Perchè stai sconfinando. E mi stai sul culo.
Ma soprattutto perchè io no.
Io non ti frequenterei fuori.  Perchè quello che sei nella vita lo rifuggo a gambe levate.
Gli uomini come te mi spengono.
E come volevasi dimostrare.
Lo stai facendo anche tu.
O almeno questa è la mia percezione._
_Stammi lontano và._

Cioè. Ho scritto sta mail. Un indemoniata proprio.
E mi ha chiamata in tempo zero.
Telefonata fiume.

Non ha alzato i toni nemmeno una volta. Non mi ha interrotta. Non ha usato sarcasmo. Niente. Ascoltava ciò che avevo dire.
E gli dicevo che doveva farmi capire come poteva farmi piacere sapere che nella sua testa non sono solo una scopata. Perchè doveva dare tutte quelle merdose valenze di bilance e contro bilance ad una non storia che non avrebbe avuto la minima valenza sulle nostre vite (se non beccati)
Che avevo il sospetto che fosse lui a raccontarsela. Che è lui che ha bisogno di rendere questo tradimento "moralmente" accettabile, secondo i suoi schemi.
Lontani anni luce dai miei.
E la scopata senza impegno per lui NON è moralmente accettabile. Mai. Lo so.

Insomma.
Ora che lo scrivo mi scappa pure un pò da ridere. 
Forse è stato anche merito del 3d di Circe di là che mi ha permesso oggi di sondare comunque il mio essere traditrice in primis.
E di confermare ancora il mio sentire non omologato in merito al tradimento e al suo significato.

Comunque.
Basta per oggi.
Sono sfiancata.
Dal lavoro.
E dal forum.

Per concludere. Ho chiesto a Manager di mollarmi per un pò.
Sul piano personale ovviamente.

La sua risposta?
Un semplice. Manageriale. E assertivo.

_Va bene Tebe. Come vuoi.
_
Perfetto.
Ora vado a guardarmi un porno anal, mi sento un pò sodomizzata.
Senza gel.

No buono.


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

tebe...ma come devo fare con te?
Sei talmente cocciuta che a volte non riesco a seguirti....


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Io invece sto lavorando.

I miei simpatici colleghi trovano tutt'ora molto divertente dare ai programmi, se appena appena ne hanno la possibilità, degli acronimi che suggeriscano il sesso.

E così, adesso che uno di questi programmi non mi funziona e io cerco soluzioni su internet (sono programmi di libero e largo uso), io devo cercare i siti giusti digitando su google.... "sex standard"

ma ti rendi conto?!?!?!?
Ma secondo te, quali sono le prime cose che vengono fuori se digiti "sex standard" o default.sex o cose del genere?!?!?!

Ma saranno furbi i miei colleghi!!!!

Tu con porno anal, e io con porno vari non voluti... sigh....


Per il resto ciccia...
Non basta una stazza di 2 metri e tre centimetri per 1.5 di spalle, una vena che si ingrossa quando ti incazzi (sbav sbav) e un carattere incazzoso e prepotente per fare un buon traditore...

Vai coi piccolini grintosi e spiritosi


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4113 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe...ma come devo fare con te?
> Sei talmente cocciuta che a volte non riesco a seguirti....


Eliduccia...
E' semplice.
Improvvisamente la mia coscienza rachitica ha deciso di farsi sentire.
Ora l'ascolto con calma.
Parliamo un pò. Fumiamo insieme. Magari cambiamo colore pure al guest star e vediamo cosa ne esce.
O meglio.
Mi scopo un terzo e vediamo che succede.
Perchè sono certa che la coscienza mi rimorde solo con manager.


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4115 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliduccia...
> E' semplice.
> Improvvisamente la mia coscienza rachitica ha deciso di farsi sentire.
> Ora l'ascolto con calma.
> ...


 Te l'ho scritto pure di la, non credi si tratti propriamente di coscienza...ma più che altro che manager ti ha rotto le uova nel paniere! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4117 ha detto:
			
		

> Te l'ho scritto pure di la, non credi si tratti propriamente di coscienza...ma più che altro che manager ti ha rotto le uova nel paniere! :carneval:


No...credo non sia quello davvero. Alla fine mi piace un sacco farlo con lui, quindi...e poi parliamo solo al motel non è che è sotto casa a farmi scene.

E' proprio la coscienza per me.
Minchia


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4118 ha detto:
			
		

> No...credo non sia quello davvero. Alla fine mi piace un sacco farlo con lui, quindi...e poi parliamo solo al motel non è che è sotto casa a farmi scene.
> 
> E' proprio la coscienza per me.
> Minchia


Allora dovresti fare pace col cervello.
Prima vuoi sapere delle sue paturnie (mi ricordo benissimo un passaggio di un tuo blog in cui gli dicesti di voler saèere tutto di lui, di quello che pensa..), poi t'incazzi se lui si fa le fisime, poi sei pronta a vivertela alla tebe (e ti avevo avvertito che non dovevi essere tu pronta a vivertela...mi hai risposto che non t'importava perché tu avevi ritrovato te stessa)...e ora sei di nuovo incazzata con manager.
A me vien da ridere :rotfl:

Quasi quasi mi dispiace per manager :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4119 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora dovresti fare pace col cervello.
> Prima vuoi sapere delle sue paturnie (mi ricordo benissimo un passaggio di un tuo blog in cui gli dicesti di voler saèere tutto di lui, di quello che pensa..), poi t'incazzi se lui si fa le fisime, poi sei pronta a vivertela alla tebe (e ti avevo avvertito che non dovevi essere tu pronta a vivertela...mi hai risposto che non t'importava perché tu avevi ritrovato te stessa)...e ora sei di nuovo incazzata con manager.
> A me vien da ridere :rotfl:
> 
> Quasi quasi mi dispiace per manager :sonar:


Eliade tu ragioni per dogmi con me.

Non è mai entrata la coscianza rimordente nei miei discorsi. Non ho mai messo  a fuoco così bene la situazione.

Sinceramente Eliade. Sinceramente.
Tu ti aspettavi da Manager un simile discorso in Motel?
Io no. Era fuori luogo. 

Solo questo.
Io non sono incazzata con manager.
Non sono incazzata con nessuno.
Mi faccio solo domande che prima non mi facevo.
Non mi sembra sia sbagliato.
Indipendentemente dalle risposte che mi darò. Se me le darò.


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4120 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade tu ragioni per dogmi con me.
> 
> Non è mai entrata la coscianza rimordente nei miei discorsi. Non ho mai messo  a fuoco così bene la situazione.
> 
> ...


 Oh cazzo tebe...
Guarda che io non avevo nemmeno bisogno di sentirlo un discorso del genere da manager...lo sapevo a priori. E dove non lo sapevo lo avevo sospettato.

Era fuori luogo per te che non hai mai voluto approfondire sul serio la diversità su come vivete la storia tu e manager. per manager sembrava quasi normale, anzi se vuoi saperlo ho avuto come la sensazione che volesse solo rassicurarti della sua presenza nella tua vita. 

A parte che il discorso è venuto fuori parlando, non è che è arrivato e ti ha vomitato tutto addosso....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

approvo in toto la scopata con il terzo

e pure con il quarto
e possibilmente col terzo e quarto insieme

poi però lo devi far sapere a manager

....con calma, al momento giusto, senza gne gne gne


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4115 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliduccia...
> E' semplice.
> Improvvisamente la mia coscienza rachitica ha deciso di farsi sentire.
> Ora l'ascolto con calma.
> ...


Io sono il *trezo *di tre figli... vale come credenziale? Ora che ricordo alla recita dell'asilo ero anche il *terzo *pastorello... e se la memoria non mi inganna alla gara delle tabelline alle elementari sono arrivato *terzo*...

Cattivik

P.S. Tebe che fai lunedì?


----------



## *zeMan77* (6 Luglio 2012)

salve a tutti sono una niuentry 
ho trovato il blog cazzeggiando ma ne sono stato rapito e l'ho letto tutto tra ieri ed oggi, con attenzione
Ed  ho capito di non poter capire niente se nemmeno lei ci capisce qualcosa
tutto parte, forse, dalperchè in 7 anni non abbia mai tradito.
non ha incontrato nessuno come menager?
difficile 
forse non voleva tradire e non si sa spiegare nè questo nè il dopo.
deve ragionarci su lei
da come descrive il mattia persona si sente che lo ama moltissimo che lui completa la parte di se che lei ritiene "normale"
mattia perdonerebbe se li beccasse?
pare di no
quindi anche tebe rischia grosso e qui si sveglia la sua coscienza.
ad oggi non mi posso definire un traditore
ho tradito 1a di cui non mi fregava nulla con una mia ex di cui non mi era mai fregato nulla
successe perchè la seconda appena saputo che vedevo l'altra comincio' a fare porposte spinte
ci andai a letto
e udite udite: feci il dolce, cosa mai fatta prima con lei
anche nel tradire forse bisogna impratichirsi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiese il tordo al merlo:
Cosa può fare uno sparo, se non posso vederlo?
Rispose il merlo al tordo:
Sentirai la botta, se non sei sordo.


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4126 ha detto:
			
		

> Chiese il tordo al merlo:
> Cosa può fare uno sparo, se non posso vederlo?
> Rispose il merlo al tordo:
> Sentirai la botta, se non sei sordo.



La corrente elettrica non la vedi... ma quando la senti è sempre troppo tardi...

Cattivik


----------

